# Eligibility based on Education



## Pjk_expat (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello,
I am trying to apply for PR in the software engineer (2173) job.
But while discussing with a consultant, I was told that my educational valuation would mostly get failed as I own a B-Tech degree in Electronics & Communication which is not considered as a stream for IT. I have about 9 years of IT experience.

For 2173, it seems only people with Bachelors Degree in Computer Science and Information technology is considered.

Can any one please help if the above is true? Any one from BE/BTech with other than computer science/IT degree who is planning for software engineer catogory?

Thanks in Advance for help...

Prasanth


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

A degree in electronics isn't the same as a degree in computer science. The category you are talking about is Software Engineers and Designers which doesn't include people with a bachelor's in electronics. Even if you have been working in the field, your education is not applicable to the field.


----------



## Pjk_expat (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks much for the quick reply.
Is there any other category which would be right for me to apply? Otherwise can I assume that I cannot migrate under FSW category?

Thanks...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Pjk_expat said:


> Thanks much for the quick reply.
> Is there any other category which would be right for me to apply? Otherwise can I assume that I cannot migrate under FSW category?
> 
> Thanks...



Check the categories yourself and see if any fit.


----------

